
Show HN: GitRecruit – Start Sourcing Candidates from GitHub - shrikar
https://gitrecruit.co
======
stevekemp
As a github user who gets random spam-mail from companies scraping github
every few weeks - how can I ensure my profile is never offered upon your site?

~~~
shrikar
Let me know you github handle and I will remove it

~~~
stevekemp
You do need to have a process and a form for users to submit their own
details. Not just adhoc requests like my own.

------
rurban
The ranking is not to my taste. It ranks followers about 1000x higher than
contributions.

You should call it popularity contest, not recruiter ranking. I'm not sure
recruiters favor popular people over active people. It's not for recruiting
politicians.

------
tw20190805kaaoe
"Git" is trademarked. You can't just arbitrarily use it for your own
products—especially when Git plays almost no part—your service has everything
to do with GitHub and essentially nothing to do with Git.

[https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw...](https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw@sigill.intra.peff.net/t/#u)

~~~
whydoineedthis
then github, gitlab, and others would also be in violation. if you read the
information in your own link, they (Git and Github) are ok with other
trademarks existing, which this would fall into. Particularly because it's not
attempting in any way to imply it has any Git features. Thanks for the link
though, good to know.

~~~
tw20190805kaaoe
> if you read the information in your own link

I'm intimately familiar with the policy outlined in that message. I suggest
you reread it. It doesn't suggest any of the things that you say it does.

